# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 3D Printer Sale Starts Now!

## Brian_Krassenstein

Solidoodle has announced a major sale today which will run for 10 days or while supplies last.  The sale includes the Solidoodle 3rd Generation Base Model, and Expert Model, as well as the Solidoodle 3rd Generation model.  The complete details of this sale can be found here:
http://3dprint.com/2387/solidoodle-a...r-3d-printers/

The discounts range from $100 to $1.99 off regular pricing.

----------

